# The Draw Strategy & Matches



## scotthoffman (Nov 9, 2018)

On Saturday:

Japan, J-League:

G-Osaka v Shonan -> Back The Draw (stake 16 euro)



German, Bundesliga:


Werder Bremen v Mgladbach -> Back The Draw (stake 26 euro)



Brazil, Serie A:

Atletico PR v Cruzeiro -> Back The Draw (stake 42 euro)


Note: If you catch a draw match take the profit and do not bet anything on that day.


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 12, 2018)

On Thursday 15 November 2018:

Brazil, Serie A:

Cruzeiro v Corinthians -> Back The Draw (stake 68 euro)

*November 2018. Lost: -104.0 euro*


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 16, 2018)

*Sunday 18 November 2018:*

*Brazil, Serie A:*

Sao Paulo v Cruzeiro -> _Back The Draw (stake 110 euro)

*November 2018. Lost: -172.00 euro*_


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 20, 2018)

*Thursday  22 November 2018:*

*Brazil, Serie A:*

Cruzeiro v Vitoria BA -> _Back The Draw (stake 178 euro)

*November 2018. Lost: -282.00 euro*_


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 22, 2018)

Saturday 24 November 2018:

Japan, J League:

G-Osaka v Nagasaki -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.2 stake €288)


*November 2018. Lost: -€460.00*


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 24, 2018)

Sunday 25 November 2018:
Germany, Bundesliga:
Freiburg v Werder Bremen -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.55, stake: 466 euro)
Brazil, Serie A:

Cruzeiro v Flamengo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.25, stake 754 euro)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*November 2018. Lost: -€748.00*


----------



## scotthoffman (Nov 28, 2018)

Friday 30 November, Saturday 01 December 2018:


Netherlands, Eredivisie:
Excelsior v FC Utrecht -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.2, stake: 2 euro)


Australia, A-League:
Melbourne Victory v Western Sydney Wanderers -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.2, stake 4 euro)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.


*November 2018. Won: €440.30*


----------



## Alexberger (Nov 28, 2018)

Nice November!


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 1, 2018)

Alexberger said:


> Nice November!


You can find my blog, October was better. 

Thanks


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 1, 2018)

Sunday 02 December:

Greece, Super League:
AEK Athens v Xanthi -> Back The Draw (odds: @5.6, stake: Euro 2)

*November 2018. Won: €446.70*


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 2, 2018)

scotthoffman said:


> Note: If you catch a draw match take the profit and do not bet anything on that day.



I would like to know how is that going to help your strategy? Losing/Winning the next bet even if it's in the next day will be the same as Losing/winning in the same day.


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 3, 2018)

A_Skywalker said:


> I would like to know how is that going to help your strategy? Losing/Winning the next bet even if it's in the next day will be the same as Losing/winning in the same day.


To understand the strategy please read it  
Draw Betting System – Backing the Draw


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 3, 2018)

Tuesday 04 December:

England, Premier League:

West Ham v Cardiff -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.95, stake: 4 euro)

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-2.00*


----------



## A_Skywalker (Dec 3, 2018)

I read it, sounds like martingale system.


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 3, 2018)

A_Skywalker said:


> I read it, sounds like martingale system.


It is a Fibonacci system. If you don't like do not follow it.

Thanks


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 7, 2018)

Saturday 08 December:



Australia, A-League:
Melbourne Victory v Adelaide United -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.9, stake: 6 euro)





England, Premier League:
Cardiff v Southampton -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.35, stake: 10 euro)





Greece, Super League:
AEK Athens v Lamia -> Back The Draw (odds: @7.5, stake: 16 euro)



* November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-6.00*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 12, 2018)

Wednesday 12 December:



Europe, Champions League:
Benfica v AEK Athens -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.9, stake: 26 euro)

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-32.00*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 13, 2018)

Friday 14 December:



Australia, A-League:
Brisbane Roar v Melbourne Victory -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.80, stake: 42 euro)


November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-58.00


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 15, 2018)

Saturday 15 December:

England, Premier League:
Watford v Cardiff -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: 68 euro)
*
November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-84.00*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 15, 2018)

Sunday 16 December:

Greece, Super League:
AEL Larissa v AEK Athens FC -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.35, stake: 110 euro)

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Lost: €-152.00*


----------



## Jessica B (Dec 18, 2018)

Do you know any best betting software that can handle all this betting strategies?


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Jessica

I don't know. Thanks


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 18, 2018)

Wednesday 19 December:

 Turkey, Turkish Cup:
Kayserispor v Altay -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.7, stake: 2 euro)

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €106.50*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 20, 2018)

Saturday 22 December:

Australia, A-League:
Melbourne City v Melbourne Victory -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €4)

England, Premier League:
Cardiff v Man.Utd -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.3, stake: €6)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.


*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €104.50*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 23, 2018)

Sunday 23 December:

Turkey, Super League:
Erzurum BB v Kayserispor -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.45, stake: €4)
*
November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €112.90
*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 24, 2018)

Wednesday 26 December:

Australia, A-League:
Adelaide United v Western Sydney Wanderers -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.75, stake: €2)

England, Premier League:
Crystal Palace v Cardiff -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.1, stake: €4)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €122.70*


----------



## scotthoffman (Dec 29, 2018)

Sunday 30 December:

Australia, A-League:
Newcastle Jets v Adelaide United -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €2)

England, Premier League:
Man.Utd v Bournemouth -> Back The Draw (odds: @5.4, stake: €4)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €128.20*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 1, 2019)

Wednesday 02 January:

Australia, A-League:
Newcastle Jets v Brisbane Roar -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.10, stake: €6)

England, Premier League:
Bournemouth v Watford -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €10)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.
*November 2018: Won: €446.70
December 2018: Won: €122.20*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 3, 2019)

Friday 04 January:

 Australia, A-League:
Sydney v Central Coast Mariners -> Back The Draw (odds: @6.60, stake: €2)

Spain, La Liga:
Espanyol v Leganes -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.45, stake: €4)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

* 2018: Won: €568.90
 January 2019: Won: €18.60*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 5, 2019)

Saturday 05 January:

England, FA Cup:
Burnley v Barnsley -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.85, stake: €6)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €12.60*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 7, 2019)

Wednesday 09 January:

Australia, A League:
Perth Glory v Sydney -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.55, stake: €10)

Spain, Copa del Rey:
Villarreal v Espanyol -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €16)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €6.60*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 10, 2019)

Thursday 10 January:

Spain, Copa del Rey:
Betis v Real Sociedad -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €2)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €35*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 11, 2019)

Friday 11 January:

Spain, La Liga:
Rayo Vallecano v Celta Vigo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.55, stake: €2)
*
2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €40*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 12, 2019)

Saturday 12 January:



England, Premier League:
Burnley v Fulham -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.35, stake: €4)


Sunday 13 January:



Australia, A League:
Sydney v Adelaide United -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.70, stake: €6)



Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.
*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €38*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 18, 2019)

Saturday 19 January:

Australia, A League:
Sydney v Newcastle Jets -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.85, stake: €10)

England, Premier League:
Watford v Burnley -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.20, stake: €16)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €28*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 20, 2019)

Sunday 20 January:

Frane, Ligue 1:
Angers v Nantes -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.15, stake: €2)
*
2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €69.2*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 22, 2019)

Wednesday 23 January:

Australia, A-League:
Wellington Phoenix v Sydney -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €4)

France, Coupe de France:
Entente SSG v Nantes -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.5, stake: €6)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €67.2*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 25, 2019)

Saturday 26 January:

Australia, A-League:
Melbourne Victory v Sydney -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.9, stake: €6)

Germany, Bundesliga 1:
Wolfsburg v Leverkusen -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €10)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €63.2*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 29, 2019)

Wednesday 30 January:

France, Ligue 1:
Nantes v St.Etienne -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.3, stake: €16)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €47.2*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jan 31, 2019)

Saturday & Sunday, 02 & 03 February:

Germany, Bundesliga 1:
Leverkusen v Bayern M. -> Back The Draw (odds: @5, stake: €2)

England, Premier League:
Everton v Wolves -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.4, stake: €4)

Australia, A League:
Sydney v Melbourne City -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €6)

*Note: You need to bet both, Leverkusen v Bayern M. & Everton v Wolves and only if you catch a draw here take the profit and do not bet anything in the next day, our case(Sydney v Melbourne City).


2018: Won: €568.90
January 2019: Won: €84*


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 5, 2019)

Wednesday, 06 February:

England, Premier League:
Everton v Man.City -> Back The Draw (odds: @6.4, stake: €10)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Lost: -12*


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 9, 2019)

Saturday, 09 February:

England, Premier League:
Watford v Everton -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €42)

2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Lost: -€64


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 14, 2019)

Thursday, 14 February:


Europe, Europa League:

FK Krasnodar v Leverkusen -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.85, stake: €68)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Lost: -€106*


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 16, 2019)

Sunday, 17 February:

Australia, A-League:

Sydney v Central Coast Mariners -> Back The Draw (odds: @6.6, stake: €2)

France, Ligue 1:

Caen v Strasbourg -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.15, stake: €4)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Won: €87.8*

Our System -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 20, 2019)

Wednesday, 20 February:


France, Ligue 1:

Bordeaux v Guingamp -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.45, stake: €4)


*2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Won: €99*

Our System -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 22, 2019)

Friday, 21 February:

Netherlands, Eredivisie:

VVV Venlo v Heracles -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.7, stake: €2)

*2018: Won: €568.90
January: Won: €84
February: Won: €108.8*
Our System -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 23, 2019)

Sunday, 24 February:

Mexico, Primera Division:

CF America v Lobos BUAP -> Back The Draw (odds: @5, stake: €4)


*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll  €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €106.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our System -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Feb 26, 2019)

Thursday & Wednesday, 26 & 27 February:


England, Premier League:

Cardiff v Everton -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.4, stake: €6)


 Mexico, Mexican Copa:

CF America v Pachuca -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €10)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.


*
2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €102.8


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 1, 2019)

Friday, 02 March:


Mexico, Clausura:

Monarcas Morelia v CF America -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.85, stake: €16)
*

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 2, 2019)

Sunday, 03 March:


Argentina, Primera Division:

San Martin De San Juan v Godoy Cruz  -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.4, stake: €2)


Netherlands, Eredivisie:

FC Groningen v VVV Venlo -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.3, stake: €4)


England, Premier League:
Everton v Liverpool   -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.2, stake: €6)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €45.6

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 8, 2019)

Friday, 08 March:

Scotland, Premiership:

Hibernian v Rangers -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.4, stake: €2)

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €48.4

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 9, 2019)

Saturday, 09 February:


England, Premier League:

Leicester v Fulham -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.6, stake: €2)


Netherlands, Eredivisie:

VVV Venlo v Excelsior -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.8, stake: €4)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €86.8


March: Won: €55.2


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 16, 2019)

Saturday, 16 March:

England, Premier League:

Burnley v Leicester -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.45, stake: €6)

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €49.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 17, 2019)

Sunday, 17 March:


Netherlands, Eredivisie:

VVV Venlo v PSV -> Back The Draw (odds: @6.8, stake: €10)


Poland, Ekstraklasa:

Wisla Krakow v Cracovia Krakow -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.55, stake: €16)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.



*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €86.8


March: Won: €43.2


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 30, 2019)

Saturday, 30 March:

England, Premier League:

Leicester v Bournemouth -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €26)

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €86.8


March: Won: €17.2


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.


Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Mar 30, 2019)

Sunday, 31 March:


Netherlands, Eredivisie:

NAC Breda v VVV Venlo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €42)


France, Ligue 1:
St.Etienne v Nimes -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.9, stake: €68)

*Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €86.8


March: Lost: -€8.8


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 6, 2019)

*Saturday, 06 April:

Japan, J League:*
Sapporo v Oita  -> _Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €4)_

*England, Premier League:*
Huddersfield v Leicester -> _Back The Draw (odds: @4.2, stake: €6)_

*France, Ligue 1:*
Amiens v St.Etienne –> _Back The Draw (odds: @3.2, stake: €10)_

*Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.* 

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


 January: Won: €84


 February: Won: €86.8


 March: Won: €100.4


 2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 7, 2019)

Sunday, 07 April:


Romania, Liga 1:

Univ.Craiova v CFR Cluj -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.05, stake: €2)


*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.


January: Won: €84


February: Won: €86.8


March: Won: €100.2

April: Won: €12


2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 9, 2019)

Banker of the day – Kobe v Oita

Wednesday, 10 April:

Japan, J League Cup:

Kobe v Oita -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.25, stake: €2)

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €16.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 12, 2019)

Friday, 12 April:


Romania, Liga 1:
CSMS Iasi v Dinamo București -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.35, stake: €3)

England, Premier League:
CSMS Iasi v Dinamo București -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €3)
*

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €14.1

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 13, 2019)

Sunday, 14 April:

Japan, J League:

Oita v Sendai -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.25, stake: €6) – Betfair Sportsbook

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €8.1

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 18, 2019)

Saturday, 20 April:

Japan, J League:

G-Osaka v Oita -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.8, stake: €9)


England, Premier League:

West Ham v Leicester -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €15)


*Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €2.1

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 22, 2019)

Monday, 22 April:


Romania, Liga I:

CSMS Iasi v Concordia -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.8, stake: €2)

Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €27.3

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 24, 2019)

Wednesday, 26 April:

 Japan, J-League Cup:

Nagasaki v Sapporo -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €2) – Betfair Exchange

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €32.9

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 27, 2019)

Sunday, 28 April:


Japan, J-League:

Iwata v Sapporo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €4)


Italy, Serie A:

Spal v Genoa -> Back The Draw (odds: @2.82, stake: €6)

Romania, Liga I:
Iwata v Sapporo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €10)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

 2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

 January: Won: €84

 February: Won: €86.8

 March: Won: €100.2

 April: €30.9

 2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Apr 27, 2019)

Sunday, 28 April:


Japan, J-League:

Iwata v Sapporo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €4) – Betfair Exchange


Italy, Serie A:

Spal v Genoa -> Back The Draw (odds: @2.82, stake: €6) – Betfair Exchange


Romania, Liga I:
Iwata v Sapporo -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €10) – Betfair Exchange


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.


2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 3, 2019)

Saturday, 04 May: 
Japan, J-League: 
Sapporo v Kobe -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €6)

2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020. 

 Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 5, 2019)

Sunday, 05 May:


Sweden, Allsvenskan:

Hacken v Sundsvall -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.8, stake: €10) – Betfair Exchange.


Spain, La Liga:

Huesca v Valencia -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.9, stake: €16) – Betfair Exchange.


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: -€10

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020. *

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 8, 2019)

Wedenesday, 08 May:


Japan, J-League Cup:

Sapporo v Yokohama FM -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.1, stake: €26) – Betfair Exchange.


2018: Won: €2478.45. Our bankroll €20.656 -> ROI(return on investment) = 12%

2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: -€36

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 8, 2019)

Thursday, 09 May:


International, Europa League:

Valencia v Arsenal -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.1, stake: €42)

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: -€62*

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 15, 2019)

Thursday, 16 May:


USA, MLS:


Houston Dynamo v Portland Timbers -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.4, stake: €2)

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €72.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 16, 2019)

Friday, 17 May:

Japan, J League:


Hiroshima v Tosu -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.6, stake: €2)


Ireland, Premier Division:


UCD v Shamrock Rovers -> Back The Draw (odds: @5, stake: €4)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €79.6*

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 19, 2019)

Banker of the day – Sao Paulo v Bahia

Sunday, 19 May:


Brazil, Serie A:


Sao Paulo v Bahia -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.7, stake: €6) – Betfair Exchange.


*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €73.6

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 21, 2019)

Wednesday, 22 May:


AFC, Champions League:


Banker of the day – Melbourne Victory v Hiroshima -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.55, stake: €2)


2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €89.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 24, 2019)

Friday, 24 May:


Ireland, Premier Division:

Shamrock Rovers v Cork City -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.3, stake: €4) – Betfair Exchange.

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €89.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 25, 2019)

Sunday, 26 May:

Japan, J-League:

Urawa v Hiroshima -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.4, stake: €6)

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €83.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 27, 2019)

Tuesday, 28 May:

Brazil, Serie A:

CSA v Goias-> Back The Draw (odds: @3.1, stake: €10)
*
2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €77.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (May 31, 2019)

Saturday, 01 June:

Japan, Japan J-League:


Sapporo v Hiroshima-> Back The Draw (odds: @3.65, stake: €16)

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 8, 2019)

Ireland, Premier Division:

Shamrock Rovers v Derry City-> Back The Draw (odds: @4.2, stake: €26) 
*
2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: -€16

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 10, 2019)

Brazil, Serie A:

Goias v Chapecoense-> Back The Draw (odds: @3.25, stake: €2)
*
2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €67.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 13, 2019)

Friday, 14 June:

Brazil, Serie A:


Goias v Atletico PR -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.25, stake: €4)



Japan, J-League


 Hiroshima v Shonan -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €6)


Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.

*
2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €65.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 17, 2019)

Thursday, 18 June:

International, AFC Champions League:

Kashima v Hiroshima -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.7, stake: €10)


*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €55.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 19, 2019)

International, Club Friendly:

 Elfsborg v Orebro -> Back The Draw (odds: @4, stake: €16)

*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €45.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 25, 2019)

International, AFC Champions League:


Hiroshima v Kashima -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.2, stake: €26)


*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €45.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jun 27, 2019)

Friday, 28 June:


Sweden, Allsvenskan:


Orebro v Helsingborgs -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.5, stake: €42)


*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €19.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jul 19, 2019)

Saturday, 20 July:


Japan, J-League :


C-Osaka v Sendai -> Back The Draw (odds: @4.1, stake: €42)




Sweden, Allsvenskan:


Orebro v Falkenbergs -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.7, stake: €68) 



Note: If you catch a draw take the profit and do not bet anything on this day.



2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €138.1

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------



## scotthoffman (Jul 21, 2019)

Saturday, 22 July:

Brazil, Serie A:


Avai v Goias -> Back The Draw (odds: @3.45, stake: €2)


*2019: we have the same bankroll €20.656.

January: Won: €84

February: Won: €86.8

March: Won: €100.2

April: €30.9

May: €67.8

June: €138.1

July: €130.2

2019 ROI: will be calculated in 2020.*

Our system -> http://www.overtips.com/draw-betting-system-backing-the-draw/


----------

